
Clear airport cards kaput - kqr2
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/blogs/scavenger/detail?entry_id=42211
======
zacharypinter
The whole idea of FlyClear disturbed me. On the one hand, getting through
airports quicker sounds like a great idea. But what sort of message does it
send? That you can either suffer through a crappy process, or give up tons of
privacy? Do people start looking past the problems with TSA because the norm
is to submit yourself to fingerprinting and eye scans?

All in all, I'm quite happy to see Clear go under. Now, the frequent flyers
can continue to put pressure on the lunacy of the TSA security process.

~~~
gasull
They also gave terrorists an easy way to find if they under investigation.

Bruce Schneier's words: _I think of Clear as a $100 service that tells
terrorists if the F.B.I. is on to them or not. Why in the world would we
provide terrorists with this ability?_

[http://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2007/01/clear_register...](http://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2007/01/clear_registere.html)

------
iamcalledrob
Not knowing any specific details, but it makes me think: why do you need a
card for this?

Maybe this is the fatal flaw in their business. The UK has a similar system in
place on a much larger scale, called, unimaginatively, IRIS.
[http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/managingborders/technology...](http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/managingborders/technology/iris/)

It does the same, but all you have to do is look into the scanner, and the
gates open.

------
avner
Privacy and their modus operandi aside, I'm intrigued as to how they expected
to survive such a high overhead cost operation with only $100 an
year/customer, without any economies of scale or federal govt. support.

